# My Very Own Bayou Monster



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

To start off, I get a txt this morning about 8:40am from my best friend Michael. He said his class was cancelled and asked if I wanted to hit the park for some fishing. I had class at 1pm but figured why not go for a bit soak a line and see what happens. Well, we get to the park and fishing is slow, and I mean slow. We were at high tide but the bite was just not there. My buddy caught one hard head catfish in the course of about 1.5 hours but that was it. Few nibbles and tugs but no takers. Well, its almost 11:30 and we are about to pack up and call it when I get a bite, and then my rod double overs. I am thinking I have a big catfish because it was not pulling to hard, well I get it in a little closer and it realizes it has been hooked and the fight is on! It took almost 15min to land. I was using one of my low profile bass reels and rods with 20lb test and a simple leader with a slip egg weight. My buddy got the whole fight and release on video. Was an absolutely epic and awesome experience, one ill never forget. Funny how ones goes fishing for catfish and ends up catching the biggest fish of his life to date. Huge thanks to my buddy Michael for the support, video, and advice during the battle. Video will be up in a few days!

Enjoy!


----------



## BrianScott (Dec 29, 2013)

nice


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice pics.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thx nice pic they get big don't they congrats


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks y'all!


----------



## Rusty Lizard (Feb 26, 2014)

Those teeth are very impressive. I have caught some on the trot lines but not on the rod and reel. The release was nice. The state says they are on the decline.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Nice job!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome gar!!

Congrats!!


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Rusty Lizard said:


> Those teeth are very impressive. I have caught some on the trot lines but not on the rod and reel. The release was nice. The state says they are on the decline.


That is sad to hear, such a pretty and impressive creature. I hope numbers start improving and release rates improve.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice gar!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Some gar, maybe needle nose, are as abundant as fire ants it seems. But the alligator gar supposedly really is on the decline. Congrats for the catch and release.:cheers:


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice fish, and CPR!


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks again everyone, I am a very big advocate of catch and release and enjoyed letting this beauty back. Great experience.


----------



## Tee (Jan 2, 2014)

Good job, nice fish.


----------



## Eat Sleep Fish (Apr 19, 2012)

Should have video up this week.


----------



## lmgreeri (Dec 28, 2006)

They are incredible fish and one heck of a fight but I try to avoid them now. Had one almost an exact twin to that one end up in my lap while fishing from my kayak on the Nueces River. Had it by the yak trying to figure out what to do with it and I guess it got tired of waiting for me to make a decision so it lept. Scared the heck out of me when I saw those teeth flying at me. 

Big rodeo in the kayak and the loudest I have ever heard my son laugh...didn't think it so funny myself. :hairout:


----------

